# Exchange 2003 & postmaster undeliverable mails



## richardbruce (Nov 29, 2007)

I was recently checking our outbound mail and noticed a whole pile of Undeliverable messages going from out postmaster to various recipients so I wanted to try and find out who all these folks were trying to e-mail so I could see if there was an issue with any of our users. Is it possible to find this out and if so how??


----------



## richardbruce (Nov 29, 2007)

I have kind of got this now. I have set up the SMTP settings so that any undeliverable messages also go to my mail account, unfortunately it doesn't tell me who tried to send them in the first place, justthat there was a mail that tried to be sent to a certain mailbox that does not exist.

Is there any way I can find out who else the postmaster is sending thismesage to (ie who is the originator of the mail which is causing the problem)?


----------



## leeC (Jan 30, 2008)

I just had this problem also. Microsoft has a fix in article 886208 Exchange queues fill with many non-delivery reports from the postmaster account in Small Business Server 2003. Check it out. The article has links to tar pitting which you probably want to do after enabling recipient filtering. Hope this helps.
leeC


----------

